# [LF] Pen Pals ~ please read



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

hi 

Recently I’ve been gifting my animal crossing friends (ugh I sound sad) 2 items a day via mail. It’s really fun and I feel like I’m helping people complete their catalogs or just sending them gifts (everyone loves receiving gifts right?!)

so I was wondering if anyone wants me to send them 2 gifts a day (I’ll need your switch friend code - you can PM this if you don’t want to publicise it) 

*gifts don’t have to be expensive I get excited when Sherb (omg I love u) sends me an ugly shirt*


----------



## Bowserlab (Jun 2, 2020)

This sounds awesome I would like


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 2, 2020)

Hook me up, sounds a great idea


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

@Bowserlab @Jillenium if you both PM me your friend codes I will add you both when I get back in & send you your daily gifts


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 2, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> @Bowserlab @Jillenium if you both PM me your friend codes I will add you both when I get back in & send you your daily gifts


Awesome! My code is on my signature, Can u let me know your in name game please?


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

Jillenium said:


> Awesome! My code is on my signature, Can u let me know your in name game please?


My in game name is Darcy


----------



## Sosisa (Jun 2, 2020)

Would love to participate!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

Sosisa said:


> Would love to participate!


Great! PM me your friend code and when I’m on later I’ll add you and send you your daily gifts


----------



## FyreNyx (Jun 2, 2020)

I would love to have a pen pal too, I can send gifts too!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

Ronishy said:


> I would love to have a pen pal too, I can send gifts too!


Sure! PM me your friend code! Currently on my way home so I’ll add you when I’m back 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020

Everyone who has sent me their friend code I’ve added! Excited to starting this up


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 2, 2020)

I am interested


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

Prophecy82 said:


> I am interested


PM me your friend code and I’ll add you !


----------



## wvyknee (Jun 2, 2020)

Can I add you? Since we had a deal earlier on!


----------



## dollycrossing3 (Jun 2, 2020)

this sounds so fun!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jun 2, 2020)

i'd love to be a part of this if you're not overwhelmed! i'd also enjoy doing this with anyone else who would like to be pen pals with me.

my fc is in my sidebar, just shoot me a pm or reply to me here! xo


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd like to join, this sounds fun. Switch code part of my profile.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 2, 2020)

Don't know if you're taking any more people but would love to join in on the fun. I'll definitely send mail to you back! Gotta visit your island first though. My code is on the side.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

Omg for some reason notifications were turned off on this!!  everyone who’s commented please PM me your friend code and I’ll send gifts to everyone 

edit: added everyone who had friend codes in their profiles.. sent PM’s to the Others with my friend code


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m in!

TBT: Pendragon1980
In-Game Name: Pendragon
Island Name: Avalon 
Friend Code: 1332-4391-7146


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

Pendragon1980 said:


> I’m in!
> 
> TBT: Pendragon1980
> In-Game Name: Pendragon
> ...


Great will add you now!


----------



## Licorice (Jun 2, 2020)

Omg yes! I love sending people random gifts.
Ign: Renee
Island: Opu
Friend code: 5714-2655-1799


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

Licorice said:


> Omg yes! I love sending people random gifts.
> Ign: Renee
> Island: Opu
> Friend code: 5714-2655-1799


Great will add your FC now!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 3, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Omg for some reason notifications were turned off on this!!  everyone who’s commented please PM me your friend code and I’ll send gifts to everyone
> 
> edit: added everyone who had friend codes in their profiles.. sent PM’s to the Others with my friend code



set thread to Watch with email notifications. I did it and my phone was blowing up!  All the way up!!


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 3, 2020)

I’d be up to it. I love sending people things I find that they need.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 3, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> I’d be up to it. I love sending people things I find that they need.


Sure PM me your friend code!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



Prophecy82 said:


> set thread to Watch with email notifications. I did it and my phone was blowing up!  All the way up!!


Thankyouuuu!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 7, 2020)

My island is open if you want flowers!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 7, 2020)

Prophecy82 said:


> My island is open if you want flowers!


All them flowerssssss


----------



## wilky (Jun 7, 2020)

tbt: wilky
Ign: wilkymama
Island name: wilkland
Friend code: 0169 5258 2701


----------



## Katzenjammer (Jun 7, 2020)

Sure! Feel free to add my friend code!
<---------------

Thanks


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 7, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Sure! Feel free to add my friend code!
> <---------------
> 
> Thanks


Great will get you added


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 7, 2020)

still waiting on some blue roses...


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 8, 2020)

Prophecy82 said:


> still waiting on some blue roses...


Lmk when your on and I’ll bring them


----------



## Babo (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m in! Will send you random stuff everyday! I have a pretty good catalog right now so im looking forward to this
<—-FC on the left!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 8, 2020)

Babo said:


> I’m in! Will send you random stuff everyday! I have a pretty good catalog right now so im looking forward to this
> <—-FC on the left!


Added!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 8, 2020)

Just sent a friend code. What a lovely and fun idea! Can't wait for it to get started!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 8, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> Just sent a friend code. What a lovely and fun idea! Can't wait for it to get started!


Brill!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 12, 2020)

Can everyone who’s friended me (& visited) please PM me your wishlists please  I’d like to help rather than just sending you random stuff daily! I will Star these conversations in my inbox so I don’t lose them within trade inboxes etc!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 12, 2020)

Random stuff! Random Stuff!! RANDOM STUFF!!! My wishlist is in my signature


----------



## Admiral Squidlipz (Jun 12, 2020)

Add me ill send you a lot more than just two gifts a day!
Switch name EmeraldTay
Island Oaktown
IGN Glittering Meteorite Taylor
3446 3545 9405 Add me to get tons of free stuff! I got a present garden i fund in my town!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 12, 2020)

Admiral Squidlipz said:


> Add me ill send you a lot more than just two gifts a day!
> Switch name EmeraldTay
> Island Oaktown
> IGN Glittering Meteorite Taylor
> 3446 3545 9405 Add me to get tons of free stuff! I got a present garden i fund in my town!


Will add you ~ will need to visit you in able to send you gifts!


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jun 12, 2020)

I liked everyone I sent friend requests to today.


----------



## Toasties (Jun 12, 2020)

This is such a cute idea! I'd love to get in on this!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 13, 2020)

Toasties said:


> This is such a cute idea! I'd love to get in on this!


Sure send me your friend code and I will add you


----------



## Prophecy82 (Aug 4, 2020)

Is my mic still on?  It has been a while but I have sent out updated PMs and accepting more peoples


----------

